# Combine 2 closet doors into 1 wide one



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where do you plan on finding a door that wide.
What's the total width?
I'd be looking at one long header, a center 6" or so center wall and two bifold doors.


----------



## Pauertule (Jan 15, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Where do you plan on finding a door that wide.
> What's the total width?
> I'd be looking at one long header, a center 6" or so center wall and two bifold doors.


The total width of the opening would be 70" but I'd probably double or triple the studs on each end to support the larger, single header. The 2 studs near the center were the ends of what was a small center wall... but it was about 18". I do think we'd be doing bi-fold doors, but was hoping to get away with not having a center wall... Think I could pull that off? Maybe two 32" bifolds would cover it?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Figure out if it is load bearing, or just assume it is.

Build your opening for double doors, bifold or sliding.


----------



## BNTHERE (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree.
If you cant figure out it is load bearing, always assume it is.

As for the size of the sliding door, 72" is a available.


----------

